

Create your own fleet of servers with Digital Ocean and salt-cloud - beigeotter
http://russell.ballestrini.net/create-your-own-fleet-of-servers-with-digital-ocean-and-salt-cloud/

======
minimaxir
Doesn't DigitalOcean have a droplet limit of 5 servers, is that just my
account?

~~~
zagi
The default is 5 servers to allow us to verify users. If you hit the limit you
can request more servers, there is no actual limit if your account is verified
and in good standing.

~~~
minimaxir
Good to hear, thanks! :)

